# 67 Schwinn Stingray 3 speed



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 15, 2020)

I missed out on this bike once few years back so bought it this time


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 15, 2020)

Deluxe is right , real nice bike


----------



## stoney (Dec 15, 2020)

Great bike, congrats.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 16, 2020)

fantastic find !!!


----------

